# Yellow Lab X OB Peacock Cichlid?



## Tobywebber (Jan 2, 2022)

Hi all,

These fish have bred in my tank and are approaching 2 inches in length now.
I’m pretty confident that the parents are an electric yellow labidochromis and an OB peacock cichlid.
As far as I can make out, all of the colour morphs are from the same pair.
Does anyone know if this has been documented before and/or any comments?

African cichlids in tank:
1 OB peacock
5 electric yellow labs
5 demasoni cichlids

All pics are the babies - similar size

thanks!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

All mouthbrooders can crossbreed. OB peacocks are 1/2 (or some portion) mbuna in any case. Most Malawi keepers do their best to avoid hybrids...letting the Mom's spit in the tank. As long as they stay in your tanks for their lifetimes...


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Not a fan of hybridization but I have to admit those fish do look nice.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Since the OB "Peacock" is already a bizarre mix to begin with, the fry are very varied hybrids. Most don't even seem to have the OB gene dominant, Labidochromis has no known OB. Interesting to see if any of the males color up shiny like a Hap/ Peacock and look attractive. You can see how they turn out for fun, but they are hybrids, don't claim you have a "new" fish.


----------



## Tobywebber (Jan 2, 2022)

Aussieman57 said:


> Not a fan of hybridization but I have to admit those fish do look nice.





DJRansome said:


> All mouthbrooders can crossbreed. OB peacocks are 1/2 (or some portion) mbuna in any case. Most Malawi keepers do their best to avoid hybrids...letting the Mom's spit in the tank. As long as they stay in your tanks for their lifetimes...


Certainly wasn’t intentional, but fun to see how they turn out as a happy accident


----------



## Tobywebber (Jan 2, 2022)

noki said:


> Since the OB "Peacock" is already a bizarre mix to begin with, the fry are very varied hybrids. Most don't even seem to have the OB gene dominant, Labidochromis has no known OB. Interesting to see if any of the males color up shiny like a Hap/ Peacock and look attractive. You can see how they turn out for fun, but they are hybrids, don't claim you have a "new" fish.


Thanks for this.
Some of them have some very interesting colouration starting to develop and there is definitely some shine creeping in, will be interesting to see how they turn out.


----------

